

Ask HN: RoR, Python/Django, or PHP/Something (not what you think)... - hella

I don't want to know which one is the best. What I'd like to know is which of these three (1) will put me in the best position to get a job at a startup in the next 5 years, and (2) will also give me the fastest development (that is, shortest time from idea to MVP)?<p>Elaborate if you like.
======
mindcrime
1\. Doesn't matter; you'll find startups using Ruby/Rails, Python/Djano,
Python/Pylons (or whatever it's called now), Groovy/Grails,
Java/(Wicket|Tapestry|Play|Struts|JSF), Scala/Lift, COBOL/COGS[1], and
probably a smattering doing RPG/400, PL/I, and/or MVS assembler.

2\. Pretty much any of the combinations of a "convention over configuration"
framework and a dynamic language. RoR, Grails, Django, whichever one you
decide you like best and learn well enough to execute well with.

All of that said, my choice was (is) Groovy and Grails. Groovy is a nice
modern language with dynamic typing, closures, etc. but it runs on the JVM so
it can easily leverage the huge wealth of available Java libraries. And Grails
is a very Rails like CoC framework that is very productive. I've been using
Groovy/Grails for the past year and couldn't be happier with the choice. YMMV,
HTH, IANAL, WTFBBQ, ETC.

[1]: Not really. <http://www.coboloncogs.org>

------
seasoup
RoR or Python/Django would do. RoR is probably in more use then Python, but
Python/Django is a solid technology. PHP is on its way out.

~~~
toadi
> PHP is on its way out

Think it's funny that a lot of people make these bold statements. I'm not a
big fan of PHP either but the job market in my country Java, .NET and PHP are
the most asked for languages.

------
minalecs
1\. Theres always startups looking for talented developers. I think most
startups would give you a good look if you have technical experience.

2\. Whatever language you know best.

